# I'm looking for help feeling crazy!



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys! I've had a doctor run labs:
T4 5.6 Range 4.5 - 12
TSH 2.01 Range .40 - 4.50
FT3 2.4 Range 2.3 - 4.2

My doctor says I'm in the normal range BUT I have significant sudden hair loss, unexplained weight gain (while dieting and exercising), changes in menstrual periods, puffy face, recent asthma diagnosis. I'm 33 female and have family history of thyroid diseases. Totally feel helpless. Doctor says my thyroid was enlarged and ordered thyroid ultrasound. Results came back "mildly enlarged" but she said nothing to cause concern and that everything was normal. I've been told any enlargement isn't normal. In fact, she called me and said my vitamin d level was low and to take a supplement and that was the explanation for my fatigue. Should I accept or get a second opinion?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are hypo. Look at your free t3 and t4 numbers (do you know if you t4 was free t4 or total t4?) -- they are both near the bottom of the range.

I would ask your doctor to run thyroid antibodies (TPO, TSI, and Tg/TgAB). If those come back as positive, you have more "ammo" to ask for a trial of thyroid meds. There is significant research that shows suppressing TSH helps minimize the damage caused by autoimmune thyroid disease (which is what the dx would be if you have antibodies).


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> You are hypo. Look at your free t3 and t4 numbers (do you know if you t4 was free t4 or total t4?) -- they are both near the bottom of the range.
> 
> I would ask your doctor to run thyroid antibodies (TPO, TSI, and Tg/TgAB). If those come back as positive, you have more "ammo" to ask for a trial of thyroid meds. There is significant research that shows suppressing TSH helps minimize the damage caused by autoimmune thyroid disease (which is what the dx would be if you have antibodies).


Thank you for your reply! She didn't run my free t4. Just ran tsh, t4 and free t3. She said since there are no nodules that she wasn't concerned about it being enlarged. It's my understanding that something's going on when it's enlarged? Or am I wrong?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Correct -- which is why you should have antibodies testing done.


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Correct -- which is why you should have antibodies testing done.





joplin1975 said:


> Correct -- which is why you should have antibodies testing done.


Thank you. I'm feeling a little less crazy. Should I get another primary doctor or is there a specialist I should look into?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Depends what your insurance situation is like...


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Depends what your insurance situation is like...


I have ppo


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What type of doctor was it who ran the labs? A lot of us around here have issues with endocrinologists and have found that integrative doctors, DOs, holistic doctors, etc. are better versed in what labs to run and how to treat. You are definitely hypo and need some kind of thyroid medication.


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

jenny v said:


> What type of doctor was it who ran the labs? A lot of us around here have issues with endocrinologists and have found that integrative doctors, DOs, holistic doctors, etc. are better versed in what labs to run and how to treat. You are definitely hypo and need some kind of thyroid medication.


It was my obgyn. I live in a small town and there is not an extensive choice so I also use her as my primary.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need a doctor willing to prescribe thyroid hormone replacement. Sounds like your GYN has already decided you dont need it. Your labs look hypo and you are symptomatic. Thus you need to find a new doctor.

Many PC docs can manage thyroid hormone replacement.


----------

